# Feathers???



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah hah! Mystery solved!


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

HAHAHA thats great never a dull moment with dogs ..

well you could always bring the dustable things down to his level and use his tail..LOL (kidding)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Simon just wanted you to have more time to play, Mom.

Try Swiffers


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So funny and clever boy - if you can't do the dusting then you can play with Simon.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL - they can be so entertaining and mysterious. What a clever boy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is why I use the swiffers, except mine was destroyed by the cats.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> That is why I use the swiffers, except mine was destroyed by the cats.


That's too funny. Simon seems to think cleaning time is play time. In fact, he seems to think all time is play time. This may just be true....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe he just wanted you to have a day off!


----------

